# Legacy PCI audio card in modern PCIe system



## imrazor (Mar 22, 2022)

I have an legacy PCI audio card in one of my older systems that I'd like to transplant into a newer PC. Problem being that none of my modern systems has a PCI slot. I know that there are various adapters out there, mostly from no-name Chinese OEMs. I'm not sure how reliable these are, or if the cheaper design would degrade the quality of the audio at all.

I'm also unsure of the physical requirements of such a solution. Would it let me 'convert' an existing PCIe slot, or would I have to find a new case with some extra room at the bottom and just bolt the PCI card to the chassis without a motherboard to anchor it?


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 22, 2022)

not worth it unless you can get drivers for it 
which I highly doubt you will for anything pci


----------



## imrazor (Mar 22, 2022)

Actually, no... see here: https://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/

No longer in development, but should good for a year or three...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2022)

DanielK's drivers are classic. Support for modern OS can be glitchy with the add on software, more than the basic features.

Adaptors do exist, but unless its a half height card you're gunna need to use a riser and mount it somewhere

PCI Express to PCI Adapter Card - Slot Conversion & Slot Extension | Australia (startech.com)


----------



## imrazor (Mar 22, 2022)

Old PC had Windows 10, and yes there were a couple of glitches. Most notably a crash on shutdown. Otherwise DanielK's stuff ran really well.

And it is a full height card. I wonder if/how others have solved that little problem...

Ok this kind of device may work if your case is specced out larger than your motherboard. E.g., a microATX board in a regular ATX chassis. You drop the adapter in the last slot of your mobo and mount the base to the unoccupied risers in the non-microATX part of the chassis.



			https://www.amazon.com/Sintech-PCI-Express-Riser-Extender/dp/B00KZHDSLQ


----------

